# Temple Diorama



## johnselvia (Feb 22, 2005)

This diorama is for my scratchbuild/kitbash original dropship model (elsewhere on these forums). The temple is made out of balsa foam (excellent stuff!), and the groundwork is bondo on styrofoam.



















For more pix of this diorama, click here:
http://lyzrdstomp.com/lyzrdforum/index.php?topic=52.0

John


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Once again that is nice !!!
Looks like a seen from Stargate SG-1 :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would agree with JGG1701! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great design and sculpt work! 

Sean
http://www.mcfergesondvd.com/index.htm


----------

